# Gran Fondo NJ Recap



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks all for coming out! I think we had around 800 people today, which is fantastic. I had a blast and hope everyone else did as well. Beautiful weather, though a bit chilly early on but sunny and not hurricany. 

Especially if you did the 103 miler, be sure to spin easy tomorrow to keep the legs from locking up.

Here is my Garmin data for the event so you can make me feel slow: Gran Fondo NJ 2011!! by jsedlak325i at Garmin Connect - Details

What did you think?


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Grand Fondo Recap*

Had great time. Beautiful course. Fantastic support from the start to rest stations to police at street crossings. People were so nice. Also lots of food and drinks and comfortable seating at finish. Lots of challenging hills. Great overall event and experience for me personally.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah - the police were absolutely fantastic and really came out in force for us. I, too, was surprised and how patient people were.

Here are a few shots...










"tag yourself"









if you don't look left on this downhill you completely miss the view...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds great. Really disappointed that i missed this years . Congrats and hope to see you next year.


----------



## providince (May 20, 2010)

Max HR of 255? Impressive!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

The Chester police did seem to like the Belgian Waffle packages from the Chester stop.....


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

9158 ft of elevation gain - 16 mph. Very impressive indeed. Congratulations! You make ME feel slow!


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

jsedlak said:


> Yeah - the police were absolutely fantastic and really came out in force for us. I, too, was surprised and how patient people were.
> 
> Here are a few shots...
> 
> if you don't look left on this downhill you completely miss the view...


Fall In-To The Gap. Early '70's tag line for the "Gap" stores. I sing it to myself every time I see the Delaware Water Gap. Well....not exactly to myself.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Terex said:


> Fall In-To The Gap. Early '70's tag line for the "Gap" stores. I sing it to myself every time I see the Delaware Water Gap. Well....not exactly to myself.


That's not THE Delaware Water Gap, but the view from Stamets Road, looking south towards Frenchtown. It's one of Marcello's favorite views.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

AlanE said:


> That's not THE Delaware Water Gap, but the view from Stamets Road, looking south towards Frenchtown. It's one of Marcello's favorite views.


Maybe this explains, in part, my remarkable sense of direction (or lack thereof).

I'm back in NJ for a while, but swamped this week, in the midwest next week, and maybe riding the following week.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

RideAddict said:


> 9158 ft of elevation gain - 16 mph. Very impressive indeed. Congratulations! You make ME feel slow!


Haha thanks. I basically bonked after Frog Hollow. I TTed to the top and then my left leg completely cramped up. Had to stop for a minute to stretch it out and soft pedal for a couple of miles.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

RideAddict said:


> 9158 ft of elevation gain - 16 mph. Very impressive indeed. Congratulations! You make ME feel slow!


I second this!!! :thumbsup:


----------

